# used dd_rescue, copied drive looks ok, but won't boot



## Ivan X (Dec 13, 2007)

I know this may have been asked before; I really did search. Apologies if redundant.

A while back I used dd_rescue to block-copy my entire 160 GB drive from my TiVo HD to a 500 GB WD Green edition or whatever it is they are called; the model # is WD5000AADS. (I also have an external drive, which works fine.)

It didn't boot, and I always intended to go back and figure out why; but I didn't, and now my boot drive is 100% dead (clicking sounds).

So I took a look at the copied drive and I can clearly see the Linux partitions and mount the ext2 partitions. So there's stuff on there. But no boot.

Is there anything I can try, short of finding/buying a new image and starting over? I don't really care that much about the programs, but I'd prefer not to start all the setup from scratch if I don't have to.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

I take it that you've already checked the jumper settings?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Ivan X said:


> I know this may have been asked before; I really did search. Apologies if redundant.
> 
> A while back I used dd_rescue to block-copy my entire 160 GB drive from my TiVo HD to a 500 GB WD Green edition or whatever it is they are called; the model # is WD5000AADS. (I also have an external drive, which works fine.)
> 
> ...


Some WD green drives have a boot problem with TiVo because of some park control in the green drives. You can fix the problem by running *wdidle*, you can find the program and instructions using Google search.


----------

